# Strange Permission Problems



## itchibahn (Jan 5, 2010)

Having strange issue with permission, some advice would be greatly appreciated.  FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE, ProFTPd 1.3.2, has latest ports updated and patches.

All my users have same user ID and group ID.  Users can FTP to upload/delete/download.  When they upload new files, it gets default permission of 644 with same user and group ID.  They can change the file or delete as they please, but they cannot change the permission of the file.

I ssh in, and change all folders and files to 777, and they still can't change the permissions from their FTP client program.  Can someone explain why this is happening?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 5, 2010)

See SITE_CHMOD in /usr/local/etc/proftpd.conf(.sample), and http://www.castaglia.org/proftpd/doc/contrib/ProFTPD-mini-HOWTO-Umask.html for an example.


----------



## itchibahn (Jan 5, 2010)

Instead of sample on the link, I just set AllowAll for now and that fixed it.  Thank you.


----------

